# Ropefish Love Earthworms!



## 8878 (Apr 15, 2011)

This is for anyone who got a Ropefish and don't know what they eat. I had mine for about a week and I never saw it eat a thing. I tried a whole bunch of different store goods. So I decided that there was no way I was going to let it die so I went out, dug out some worms, cleaned em, and threw one in. Right when it hit the bottom my ropefish went into a frenzy and swallowed it whole! I was so happy!


Conclusion- Ropefish LOVE earthworms!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad it finally ate for you!

Just be sure they are worms from your own property so you know they haven't been crawling in pesticides.


----------

